# What Can I Do To Help You?



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

As the title states, the question is "What can I do to help you (and your aquarium)"?. The saltwater forum seems a little slow lately, and even though there are reasons for some threads slowing down, I would like to pick things up again.

If you have any emergency problems, random thoughts, questions regarding setup, filtration, equipment, sickness, fish or livestock, or ANY other thing relating to Saltwater, or the hobby ask it here. I will do EVERYTHING in my power to provide a prompt, and logical answer based on any and all research I can find.

No question is too simple, and hopefully this topic can grow into a highly informational thread for newcomers, and a quick resource for people dealing with problems in their aquarium.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Ægir said:


> As the title states, the question is "What can I do to help you (and your aquarium)"?. The saltwater forum seems a little slow lately, and even though there are reasons for some threads slowing down, I would like to pick things up again.
> 
> If you have any emergency problems, random thoughts, questions regarding setup, filtration, equipment, sickness, fish or livestock, or ANY other thing relating to Saltwater, or the hobby ask it here. I will do EVERYTHING in my power to provide a prompt, and logical answer based on any and all research I can find.
> 
> No question is too simple, and hopefully this topic can grow into a highly informational thread for newcomers, and a quick resource for people dealing with problems in their aquarium.


I too felt the loss or lack of interest in saltwater discussion. I am willing to help too and thanks egir


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

For a bit there there were a few of us with sw tanks but ive noticed theres less interest as a couple people have stopped with sw. ive still got mien going but not much has changed so theres nothing to really update on.


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

A Skunk, been awhile.

I am putting together a list of equipment and parts that I will need.I will be setting my 120 long back up as FOWLR.
Nuthing is in stone yet and build is going to be kinda slow due to holidays fast approaching.
If your interested and would like to add your input please do. Either way let me know and I will start a 
build thread with what I have.

Later,


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah i hear what you are saying Cluster, I cant even really update my build threads because everything is in a holding pattern due to ICH. I will have some update and growth shots in the next week or so.



nataz said:


> A Skunk, been awhile.
> 
> I am putting together a list of equipment and parts that I will need.I will be setting my 120 long back up as FOWLR.
> Nuthing is in stone yet and build is going to be kinda slow due to holidays fast approaching.
> ...


Yeah man, always love to help with tank builds! Once i see you thread pop up I will do my best to stay up to date


----------

